# do your tanks smell



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

ever since I have switched over to wet dry filters my tanks DO NOT stink at all. You all know what it is like to walk into a lfs and be stunk right back out, alot of people have that problem, I dont anymore, I dont use any chemical, or carbon, only cell pore bio sheets, I believe it has something to do with there not being much ammonia

just a suggestion to those with the problem


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

lol ... tanks dont really smell unless not properly taken care of...of course tehy may have a tinge to it..but never anything outstanding


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Tanks can smell very pond-like, but I'm not sure wheter this has something to do with proper maintenance. I mean, warm water with fish and plants simply has a certain odor, no matter if you change water every two days or once per two weeks... I agree it will become worse with bad tank care.
I never had any trouble with smelly tanks, though.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

almost all tanks that arent on wetdrys I think have a smell to them, not strong, but what I am saying is you can stick your face just above the water and take a big wiff and not stink


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I only find smell a problem on my really small tanks, like my goldfish and newt tanks which are about 4 gallons each.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I have all my tanks in one room and if there was a smell, believe me I would hear about it from my gf. There is not smell at all and I dont use a wet/dry or carbon, but I do use a lot of filtration.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Yeah I think it has to do with enough bio filtration


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Nate, we can agree on something!!


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

i noticed my 55g stunk like crap right after i got it running. I added another penguin 330 filter(i have two now) and it smells fine. I think that it was just new tank smell. Because I just set up a 10 gallon tank to breed feeder guppies and it smells the same way.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

its because of high ammonia I believe which is very high on new tanks or tanks without enough filtration


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I tank smells like a fish tank. My 75 smells a little if you stick your head close to the water. The 220g I have doesn't have a scent at all, probably because theres only 1 fish right now.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i got a crap load of peatmoss in my 180gal and my tank smells.


----------

